# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Stephen Hawking's ashes to be interred near Sir Isaac Newton's grave

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) March 20th, 2018 12:37 PM: Stephen Hawking's ashes to be interred near Sir Isaac Newton's grave*

The scientist's remains will be also be interred close to Charles Darwin's grave at Westminster Abbey.
*Full Article*

----------

